

A Good Reason to Get Rejected - LawoftheHarvest
http://www.concepthacker.com/rejection-therapy-android-app

======
drunkenmasta
First impressions:

anything over free seems like a lot to pay for something that looks so
limited. pay $1 $2 do who or what? what would I do if unable to do challenge?
(don't have facebook.) only 30 cards? surely you could have come up with more
than that. (or are you planning on having card sets as in store purchases?)
some of the display photos are redundant and after looking at them I still
have no idea what kind of experience I might expect to get out of using the
app.

------
kaybe
I find the description unclear. Do I pay the money if I don't get rejected or
if I get rejected? (It would make most sense if I pay if I don't try. The text
is confusing in this regard though.)

How does it handle money/does it handle money? Or do I have to go and give
money somewhere myself? Where does it go?

Very confusing. I have to assume a lot. Depending on how it works, it could be
useful.

~~~
LawoftheHarvest
You're right, it should be clearer.

With Rejection Therapy, the object of the game is to get rejected. That
constitutes success in the game. So, if the challenge of the day is to 'ask
for a discount when making a purchase' and you fail to get the rejection, you
pay $1 or $5, depending on whatever you chose. That is the consequence.

Payment is taken via PayPal.

------
namenotrequired
The first sentence seems to say this is the first launch of the app, but from
the second sentence it sounds like a new feature to an existing app. Which is
it? What does the rest of the app do? The description of the app says nothing
more than this blog post, which appears to be about just one feature.

~~~
LawoftheHarvest
The Android version is new (only a few weeks old) and new features have been
released today.

But you're right, wording needs to be changed.

